# Heater.



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there a heater thats available thats Fully submersible?

I want to get something to bury under my substrate.

I saw this on the petsmart website...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3184687&lmdn=Fish

I've been inside 4 locations, yet to see it, apparently Wal-Mart has em too... I've yet to see them as well..


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

How big is your tank...those kind of heater are for small tanks only.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> How big is your tank...those kind of heater are for small tanks only.


It's a 10g tank, currently what's heating it is my Canopy light, which I will be evntually doing a DIY Canopy, and going to LED lighting which will be producing very min heat.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

arktixan said:


> It's a 10g tank, currently what's heating it is my Canopy light, which I will be evntually doing a DIY Canopy, and going to LED lighting which will be producing very min heat.


LED lighting is sweet and save on electricity.
Btw, I pickup a use one for $5 from PN few months back but never got the chance to use it. If you can not find one then you can have my heater for the same price.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That heater is inadequate for anything over 3 1/2 gal. You want a normal 50W heater. 

Get a jager 50W. If you find it too tall use it sideways. Just make sure you adjust the thermostat with it oriented that way, turn it all the way down then all the way back up to the desired temp and it should run true-ish.


----------

